# almost ready to bud!



## load3dic3 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey all, I'm about a week out to flip my lights to 12/12. I topped them a few days ago, so next week I think they will be ready to flower. Everything is looking well, my temp. is usually around 72-78, and my rh stays around 50%. Here are some pics of it so far. I will keep you guys and gals updated. Thanks


----------



## benamucc (Mar 25, 2011)

looking healthy!!


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow man very nice and bushy! you should get some good smoke of those for sure, keep us updated cant wait to see some chunky nugglets!


----------



## load3dic3 (Mar 25, 2011)

rotten_socks420 said:
			
		

> Wow man very nice and bushy! you should get some good smoke of those for sure, keep us updated cant wait to see some chunky nugglets!




yea i know, i cant wait:hubba:


----------



## sawhse (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks great..green mojo to ya :48: :watchplant:


----------



## niteshft (Mar 25, 2011)

What strain(s) do you have going?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 26, 2011)

Great looking bushy little plants you have there.  Do you have alternating nodes yet?


----------



## load3dic3 (Mar 26, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Great looking bushy little plants you have there.  Do you have alternating nodes yet?



yep,  i noticed the alternated nodes last week.


----------



## load3dic3 (Mar 27, 2011)

i just flipped my lights to 12/12 a couple of days ago. should be getting more pics up, hopefully of some pre-flowering.


----------



## Alistair (Mar 28, 2011)

Those look great!  I was going to ask if any had shown pre-flowers.  I guess not.  I hope they are all females.


----------



## load3dic3 (Mar 31, 2011)

man, i think 3/4 of my gals are actually male!!   I will post up pics tomorrow, and get my fellow grow-bro's -N- grow-sis's opinion. Thanx


----------



## load3dic3 (Apr 1, 2011)

please, help me confirm my suspicion, as to 3/4 of my plants are males!!:cry:


----------



## Hick (Apr 1, 2011)

that last picture is the only one that "I" would question "NOT" being full blown _male_ ..sorry 'bout your dang luck... load'..


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 1, 2011)

pic 2 and 3 for sure are male.


----------



## load3dic3 (Apr 1, 2011)

well hopefully my last one is a female!!


----------



## Roddy (Apr 1, 2011)

OUCH, sorry about the luck!!


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 1, 2011)

load3dic3 said:
			
		

> well hopefully my last one is a female!!


 
no getting discouraged, this was a fluke and you are just as likely to get 3 out of 4 females next time.


----------



## load3dic3 (Apr 1, 2011)

well upon closer inspection, i have seen the WHITE little hairs protruding out of the pistils!! :dancing::clap:


----------



## Roddy (Apr 1, 2011)

:yay: :yay: :yay:


----------



## load3dic3 (Apr 1, 2011)

well since i NOW just have one female plant in my tent, would it be a good idea if i clip off the big 'ol fan leaves, so my lower branches get some more light?? And if so should i cut the fan leaves at the stalk?? Thx, everybody!:banana:


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 1, 2011)

Dont get them started.:hubba: 

dont cut your leaves at all


----------



## load3dic3 (Apr 1, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Dont get them started.:hubba:
> 
> dont cut your leaves at all



LOL!! :rofl: MY BAD MAN


----------



## Roddy (Apr 1, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## load3dic3 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey all, just a little update for you guys. Well this is my one female i got left out of the bunch. This is 2 week into flowering and i think it might have some mag def. Please let me know what all of you think. I will keep you guys updated through out the flowering.


----------



## load3dic3 (Apr 7, 2011)

my plant is in 2 weeks into flowering and i was just wondering if its to late to take some clones off of her?? Thx everybody


----------



## Roddy (Apr 7, 2011)

White dots?? Not sure, haven't seen them before, but look on the bottom of leaves and make sure they're not caused by mites!!!


----------



## load3dic3 (Apr 7, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> White dots?? Not sure, haven't seen them before, but look on the bottom of leaves and make sure they're not caused by mites!!!



oh no, sorry those are not white dots lol, i just spayed my plant with water right before i took the picture. sorry


----------



## Roddy (Apr 7, 2011)

LMAO...going to bed, too stoned to think! Sorry about that!


----------



## jungle (Apr 7, 2011)

load3.....plant has nice shape.....I don't believe plants are suposed to be sprayed with water when they are flowering.....i'm sure thats what they teach here, it some how causes the bud not to do as well....something to think about anyways....gl with your plant...


----------



## load3dic3 (Apr 8, 2011)

hey does anyone know what mite def i mite have?? any help appreciated


----------



## load3dic3 (Apr 15, 2011)

hey all, just wanted to give yall a quick update. here are some pics of my lil lady in 22 days of flowering.  Hope yall enjoy :bongin:


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 15, 2011)

Lookin' mighty tasty there loaded! Sending green mojo your way ; oh, and this thing too!:bongin:


----------



## load3dic3 (Apr 16, 2011)

yea i know i cant stop drooling


----------



## load3dic3 (Apr 21, 2011)

hey everybody just a lil update!! Let me know what yall think?? Peace


----------



## Mountain209man (Apr 21, 2011)

lookin good! wat a difference 6days can make


----------



## load3dic3 (May 2, 2011)

hey all, i am currently on my 40th day of budding, and most of my trichomes are cloudy/clear, and about 50% of my hairs are red. And i want more of a head energetic high more then couch lock. My question is when i flush my plant for the final time is it a good idea to wait 2 weeks for before i harvest after the flush. Thanks all :aok:


----------



## Roddy (May 2, 2011)

I don't flush, so not sure....but I bet you're getting anxious??  Gotta love it!


----------



## load3dic3 (May 2, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I don't flush, so not sure....but I bet you're getting anxious??  Gotta love it!



but i thought if you dont flush then it makes your grass taste like ***?? :hubba:


----------



## Roddy (May 2, 2011)

Really???? 

Never flushed at finish and have always had great tasting and smoking weed! I do stop feeding them a few weeks shy of harvest though....like 3 weeks or so....except molasses


----------



## load3dic3 (May 2, 2011)

Ok thanks i will just stop feeding them and just give her ph'd water


----------



## Roddy (May 2, 2011)

I think it's a preference thing, thought I read where about half don't flush...could be mistaken!!  If you want to know for sure and have a couple of the same strain (preferably clones), do one each way and see what you like best!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 3, 2011)

Don't get too anxious--I think you still have _at least_ a couple of weeks.

I also do not flush my plants.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 3, 2011)

i would highly recommend flushing if you're growing w/ chems, but in organic don't worry about it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 3, 2011)

I grow with chem nutes and do not flush.  After a good dry and cure, you cannot tell the difference between my bud and bud that was flushed.  I believe that it is detrimental to your girls to starve them the last two weeks of their lives.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 4, 2011)

i guess thats preference, but i do wanna make sure im not smoking those chems. so why wont you start a flush just b4 the buds are to the stage of ripe that you like? also its recommended that you flush w/ 25% nute solution as it supposedly pulls more salts than plain water. im new to chems so im not sure as why this is.

how long is your cure THG, in order to eliminate these bitter tastes? in organic i have good flav in 2 wks cure after 3-5 days dry which usually gets me to a bud rh of 60% which is good burning


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 4, 2011)

LOL--The length of my cure is somewhat dependent on whether I have other bud to smoke.  But I usually give it 2-4 weeks.  I truly have no chem taste and I just think it is detrimental to both quantity and quality to starve your girls just at a time when you are asking them to produce big.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 4, 2011)

To each their own I guess. I was happy w/ almost a lb off two plants w/ a 10 day flush. They were chopped @ almost 11 wks. 

Don't you use gh3?


----------



## Ricochet Ranger (May 4, 2011)

load3dic3 said:
			
		

> Hey all, I'm about a week out to flip my lights to 12/12. I topped them a few days ago, so next week I think they will be ready to flower. Everything is looking well, my temp. is usually around 72-78, and my rh stays around 50%. Here are some pics of it so far. I will keep you guys and gals updated. Thanks


 
... great info and excellent pics, man. My garden isn't quite as mature as your's yet, but I can see it getting there soon. Very similar set-up. Seeing projects like yours reinforces to me that I'm doing the right things. Thanks for posting.


----------



## load3dic3 (May 5, 2011)

Ricochet Ranger said:
			
		

> ... great info and excellent pics, man. My garden isn't quite as mature as your's yet, but I can see it getting there soon. Very similar set-up. Seeing projects like yours reinforces to me that I'm doing the right things. Thanks for posting.




Thanks man, everything was pretty easy, and just wait my brother cuz all your hard work will pay off!! 

:48:


----------



## load3dic3 (May 13, 2011)

sorry guys haven't been keeping my journal up to date or you guys or gals. Haven't taken any pictures of my harvest or drying process. :holysheep:SORRY, but i am on day 4 of curing in mason jars and pics will be coming soon!! :aok: Oh yea, forgot to mention that i have tried out some of my little buds and they sure are some tasty lil girls :hubba:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 5, 2011)

Did U ever get any clones??


----------



## Roddy (Jun 5, 2011)

CONGRATS!!!! Smoking your own grow is an awesome feeling!


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 5, 2011)

load3dic3 said:
			
		

> man, i think 3/4 of my gals are actually male!!   I will post up pics tomorrow, and get my fellow grow-bro's -N- grow-sis's opinion. Thanx


 I feel your pain:cry:  I just had the same thing happen.  I had four and three were males:huh:  Better luck next time.  Nice looking grow though.:48:


----------

